
Spainish Study Confirms Hemp Oil Cures Cancer without Side Effects - equilibrium
http://www.endalldisease.com/spain-study-confirms-hemp-oil-cures-cancer-without-side-effects/
======
mooism2
This is a terrible article. It is sensationalist. It is undated. When it
finally gets round to quoting a scientist, the quote undermines the certainty
in the headline: “[cannabis] _may offer_ a _new road_ to therapy against lung
cancer”. It is full of references to absent footnotes.

Much of the text is lifted directly from a “source” link at the bottom. That
document is also full of references to absent footnotes.

This isn't even up to the low standards of the Daily Mail.

